# LECA vs lava rocks



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi! I just got back from florida and brought back a ton of plants for my viv. Now, I need to start putting substrate into the viv. I want to use LECA for a drainage layer, but have been unable to find it anywhere (the hardware store people look at me like I'm from mars when I describe it to them). So my first question is where do you guys get LECA from and what does it cost? My terrarium is 42" long by 17" deep, so I'll need a lot of it. 

Another idea I had was to use similarly sized lava rock. It seems very similar in weight and consistancy as LECA. I've never read about you guys using it, so I was wondering if there is a drawback to using Lava rock that I don't know about. 

Thanks for your time, and I hape to post some pictures sometime soon.

Mike


----------



## tata828 (Apr 2, 2006)

*leca or lava rock*

hi i noticed you did not have a reply yet i have not heard of replacing leca with lava rock,but i do know you can get leca from herp supplies they are in florida but will ship anywhere in the u.s.(i think).They are a great company and take care of there customers,also since your signed up with dendroboard put in 32323 as your coupon code and you'll get a 5% discount.i have 3 tanks trivs,auratus, and red eyes and they are all set up with leca sorry if i couldn't help you more i just felt you deserved a reply.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

LECA is sold at hydroponics stores, not hardware stores. Also, that's a general name for the product, sometimes even hydroponics places only know the stuff by a brand name. 

If you're in Dayton, there's http://www.daytonhydroponics.com/. Their addresss is 3856 Miamisburg-Centerville Rd. Dayton, Ohio 45449, a 50L bag of LECA (I think they sell the brand Hydroton) will be like 40 bucks. 

If you're in Columbus there's a hydroponics store (the only one in the city according to them) at the corner of Indianaola and Morse Road. I can't think of their name right now. 

I don't know what lava rock is made of so I can't answer the question about if it can be used or not. If leca is too much for you, a hybrid false bottom/leca setup would be a good solution.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope I am not making a fool out of myself, but isn't lava rock pumace (sp)? Lava, from a volcano?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Here's what Wikipedia has to say about lava rock, but it's all Greek to me. I took physics (not to mention that it was required :?), not geology.

Whoops, forgot the link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lava_rock


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I'll check out the hydroponics store on monday. I'm glad there is somewhere around here I can find it so I don't have to worry about shipping.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I have used larger lava rocks in some setups. I have raised tadpoles in these setups. I have seen small leca sized lava rocks for sale at Lowes for $4 a half square foot. Id say its a good candidate for substrate/drainage layer except for one thing It may be really dusty when dry, so rince it really good. All the surface area on it would be beneficial to bacterial growth. 
I almost bought some last visit to Lowes, but passed. No reason.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I have used larger lava rocks in some setups. I have raised tadpoles in these setups. I have seen small leca sized lava rocks for sale at Lowes for $4 a half square foot. Id say its a good candidate for substrate/drainage layer except for one thing It may be really dusty when dry, so rince it really good. All the surface area on it would be beneficial to bacterial growth. 
I almost bought some last visit to Lowes, but passed. No reason.


----------



## harpy (Mar 10, 2006)

I did not see this thread earlier, but I used lava rock as a drainage layer in one of my tanks, and it seems to work exactly like my leca tank. It is light and porous.

It is indeed dusty when you pour it out of the bag, just pour it into a sink, rinse it thoroughly, and then place in the bottom of the tank. Then add the screen and substrate.

It is no less attractive than the leca balls, and is less expensive, and more readily available. I'm not sure why more people don't use it?

Greg


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

So, the lava rock won't break down and put weird minerals into the water or anything? Affect the pH?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Mineral deposit depends on what type of lava rock it is. If it's the kind that you put in the grill, it's mostly silica. But I have a feeling that you've got the red kind. I used the same thing because it's what i had around the house and i was just sort of bored one night. My tanks been up for a few months now and i haven't seen any negative effects. In fact, almost all of my plants are doing better than they were outside.


----------

